# Silverback x lite vs zillas



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking at getting either 30" zillas or 30" silverback x lites. How do you guys think they compare. Any pro's or con's for either


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone have an oppinion of these tires???


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

or mudzillas?????????????


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I run 28" Zilla's on my 650i and 30" Zilla's on my 750i and I love them. They have a thread going around talking about the xlites.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd stay clear of the MudZillas that's a discontinued tire.

KAWI RULES


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

zillas are proven, they are a good tire. i ran the 28's on a stock 650i. don't get the mudzilla's they are heavy and like JLowlry said, discontinued. I heard a couple bad things about the x-lites lugs breaking.. personally id go zilla's all day.


----------

